# bass lures



## johnati234 (Nov 21, 2006)

i would have to say my number one for bass is a mepps anglia #3. i fished all summer for bass and when i wasnt catching them on something else, i just tied that on and they come a knockin.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i love the texas rigged worm.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

This past year 2006:
1-Spinnerbait-W/C Nickle Williow.....3 years in a row now
2-GREEN TUBE
3-BANDIT FOOTLOOSE.......1st time I used one this year!

Sometimes it seems that every year is different


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i would have to say
my top ten are 
white spinner bait 
zaraspook top water shad 
green or black fliping jig 
4-6 rubber worms any color 
wolly buggers black
rappalas countdown silver any size 
rappalas floater silver or gold 
rappalas jointed floater silver fished like a top water 
any shallow diver in firetiger 
a rubber shad like thing works good forme 
rappalas jerk baits any size inany color but clown 
wopps 11 and the banjo minnow


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

" wishitwasu " what part of ohio do u live in [email protected]


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Mine is the Bass Pro Rattle Traps...they never fail for me.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

my top 10 would have to be
1. waky worm in watermelon color
2. baby bass rattle trap
3. white fat free shad
4. texas riged worms
5. red mini spinner bait
6. mimic minnow with the spinner atached
7. charotuse spinner bait
8. zulu spook
9. buzzbaits
10. top water popper


----------

